# waiting time for 189 visa grant



## prasiddharaj (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I am getting a bit impatience, thats why i m posting this... i ve applied for 189 visa (ANZ 263111).. i lodged visa on May 16 and did medicals on 18th May... however, after that i ve not received anything from CO..... does anyone know the normal visa grant time for an IT professional (263111)?

THanks


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

prasiddharaj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am getting a bit impatience, thats why i m posting this... i ve applied for 189 visa (ANZ 263111).. i lodged visa on May 16 and did medicals on 18th May... however, after that i ve not received anything from CO..... does anyone know the normal visa grant time for an IT professional (263111)?
> 
> THanks


Hello prasiddharaj,

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.

A case officer can only process you application further, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## prasiddharaj (Feb 20, 2013)

icriding said:


> Hello prasiddharaj,
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks icriding....!!so i guess the only thing I can do right now is to wait..!!:fingerscrossed:

will there be any phone interview or will they contact my previous employees?

Regards,


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

prasiddharaj said:


> Thanks icriding....!!so i guess the only thing I can do right now is to wait..!!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> will there be any phone interview or will they contact my previous employees?
> 
> Regards,


Hello prasiddharaj,

To the best of my knowledge:

Case officers usually call or email employers if they need to verify employment claims.

Make sure you have "Statement of Service" letters and PaySlips for all relevant employment.

Speeds up the process.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## prasiddharaj (Feb 20, 2013)

icriding said:


> Hello prasiddharaj,
> 
> To the best of my knowledge:
> 
> ...


Thanks.... One more thing, do u think i can try to apply for 190 visa too, as I have heard state nomination is generally faster than the independent visa.....

Regards,
Prasiddha


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

prasiddharaj said:


> Thanks.... One more thing, do u think i can try to apply for 190 visa too, as I have heard state nomination is generally faster than the independent visa.....
> 
> Regards,
> Prasiddha


*Hello Prasiddha,*

In my opinion, you should apply for a State Sponsored - 190 Permanent Residence visa *only if you cannot apply *as an independent for a Subclass 189 Permanent Residence visa because your *occupation is not *on the current Skilled Occupation List (SOL) for independent applicants.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## prasiddharaj (Feb 20, 2013)

icriding said:


> *Hello Prasiddha,*
> 
> In my opinion, you should apply for a State Sponsored - 190 Permanent Residence visa *only if you cannot apply *as an independent for a Subclass 189 Permanent Residence visa because your *occupation is not *on the current Skilled Occupation List (SOL) for independent applicants.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.... i lodged my application in April and its already been 3 months now... still no response ....... thats why i am getting a bit impatient.....i want to send an email to CO but dont think he will reply and i will take your advise and will not apply for 190... i think 189 is better any day....

Regards,
Prasiddha


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

prasiddharaj said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.... i lodged my application in April and its already been 3 months now... still no response ....... thats why i am getting a bit impatient.....i want to send an email to CO but dont think he will reply and i will take your advise and will not apply for 190... i think 189 is better any day....
> 
> Regards,
> Prasiddha


*
Hello Prasiddha,*

You are also *required *to live/work/studyin your Sponsoring State for the *first two years*, if you apply for a State Sponsored - 190 Permanent Residence visa.

Hope this helps...You can live/work/study anywhere in Australia under a Skilled-Independent Subclass 189 Permanent Residence visa

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding
*


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi you not the only one, i wait too


----------



## prasiddharaj (Feb 20, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Hi you not the only one, i wait too


Hi, Ivekta... i ve been waiting for 3 months now... check email everyday ..


----------



## prasiddharaj (Feb 20, 2013)

icriding said:


> *
> Hello Prasiddha,*
> 
> You are also *required *to live/work/studyin your Sponsoring State for the *first two years*, if you apply for a State Sponsored - 190 Permanent Residence visa.
> ...


Thanks Icriding....!!! hope i get the grant soon.. its already been 3 months...


----------



## bengal_tiger (Jan 27, 2013)

prasiddharaj said:


> Thanks Icriding....!!! hope i get the grant soon.. its already been 3 months...


Hi Prasiddharaj,

Would you please update your timeline ?


----------



## prasiddharaj (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, 

I lodged application on 18th April, Sent medicals on 15th May, assigned CO on 18th May.... still waiting ...


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

It seems that there is no specific waiting time for the grant of PR. Three of my friends got their PR within 3 weeks. Others however have been waiting more than 3-4 months now.


----------



## prasiddharaj (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Guys... just to inform you that I got VISA grant yesterday!! It took exactly 5 months for me ( i sent medicals on April)...

I m having mixed feelings about it.... on one hand, i m happy that i m going but on the other hand, i m sad that I have to leave my family, frens..... I have to arrive at Aus before 5th May.. so planning for late April.....

Thanks


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## prasiddharaj (Feb 20, 2013)

BlackBelt said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks.. however, real challenge starts now... i have heard that job market is pretty low nowadays in australia and i dont know whether networtk n system engineers r getting jobs nowadays..... Can anybody advise what certifications should i need to do before i travel?


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

prasiddharaj said:


> Hi Guys... just to inform you that I got VISA grant yesterday!! It took exactly 5 months for me ( i sent medicals on April)...
> 
> I m having mixed feelings about it.... on one hand, i m happy that i m going but on the other hand, i m sad that I have to leave my family, frens..... I have to arrive at Aus before 5th May.. so planning for late April.....
> 
> Thanks


Congrats dear.....


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

prasiddharaj said:


> Thanks.. however, real challenge starts now... i have heard that job market is pretty low nowadays in australia and i dont know whether networtk n system engineers r getting jobs nowadays..... Can anybody advise what certifications should i need to do before i travel?


As per websites like SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site, there are many jobs related to 263111. Do you have a friend or relative there or are you all on your own?

Regards
Amit


----------



## rashid.amm (Jun 9, 2013)

icriding said:


> Hello prasiddharaj,
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> ...


Can u pls notice my and my friends' cases. My case: ANZSCO 233111, IELTS:L.8.5/R.7.0/W.7.0/S.7.0, Point: 65, EOI submitted: 08 June,'13, EOI invitation (189): 01 July,'13, Visa Applied: 14 July,'13, Team13: 20 Aug,'13, CO assigned:27 Sept,'13, Med: 08 Oct,'13, PCC: 22 Oct.'13, Grant: 
And my frns who applied (189) Dec.'12, still didn't get grants. Confused!!


----------



## MWS (Nov 26, 2014)

RE 189 VISA TIMELINE AFTER CASE OFFICER ALLOCATION?
Does anyone know how long it takes from allocation of case officer to visa grant decision? I have uploaded medical and PCC, and my agent has uploaded all the forms, including form 80... ( only form not uploaded, as they have not requested it, is the letter proving employment)?i read it can take less than one month?


----------



## philip123 (Apr 24, 2014)

MWS said:


> RE 189 VISA TIMELINE AFTER CASE OFFICER ALLOCATION?
> Does anyone know how long it takes from allocation of case officer to visa grant decision? I have uploaded medical and PCC, and my agent has uploaded all the forms, including form 80... ( only form not uploaded, as they have not requested it, is the letter proving employment)?i read it can take less than one month?




the grant time differs from case to case and also at times depends on the CO team. while some people have received direct grants, others have had to wait till the CO contacts them requesting for any additional documents that he/she might need. Also there have been cases where the grant has been issued minutes or hours after the requsted documents have been submitted by the appllicant.
HTH


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*average orocessing time for the 189 PR visa*



icriding said:


> Hello prasiddharaj,
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> ...



hello,

The average processing time for the PR under 189-visa category would be between 3 months to 12 months - subject to all of the factors such as on-time completion and submission of the relevant doc.s related to Medicals, PCC (all PCCs applicable), the Referral Letters and employment doc.s 

For the rare cases; the Grant Letter comes in as less as 3 months ; and once again usually its too rare if the grant is delayed by more than 12 months ...... you just have to be quite patient with the whole thing.


----------



## adas2890 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I applied for 189 Visa on 23/11/15 and got direct grant on 01/12/15. It took 8 days (6 working days). I had uploaded all the required documents with Form 80. 

SOL: 263111
Points: 60

Cheers!


----------

